# VirtualBox dedizierte Grafikkarte



## BloodSteam (31. März 2018)

Hallo, 
ich schreibe es hier rein weil ich der Meinung bin das Linux Leute sich damit eher auskennen.
Ich brauche dies um Spiele und Builds ingame zu testen, ich glaube das meine VM die IGPU benutzt.
Kann man eine Grafikkarte nur für den VM benutzen?


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (31. März 2018)

Meines Wissens nach virtualisieren VMs die Hardware. Du wirst also gar keinen direkten Zugriff von der VM aus auf die Hardware haben.
Es gibt Spielereien mit PCI Passthrough, aber da steckt ziemlich viel Arbeit hinter.


----------



## Gimmick (31. März 2018)

BloodSteam schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich schreibe es hier rein weil ich der Meinung bin das Linux Leute sich damit eher auskennen.
> Ich brauche dies um Spiele und Builds ingame zu testen, ich glaube das meine VM die IGPU benutzt.
> Kann man eine Grafikkarte nur für den VM benutzen?



Ja, aber der Punkt ist dann leider auch "nur für die VM". Das nennt sich GPU Passthrough.
Die Karte steht dann nur dem Client zur Verfügung, nicht dem Host.

Kann Dir leider keine Anleitung geben habe das selbst auch noch nie gemacht, aber über die Stichworte "VirtualBox GPU Passthrough", sollte sich was finden lassen.


----------



## shorty1990 (31. März 2018)

Ja, das geht!
Jedoch hängt das von einigen Faktoren ab.

1. Welches Host Betriebssystem nutzt du aktuell Windows/Linux?
2. Kann deine CPU/Mainboard Intel VT-D(KA wie das bei AMD heißt XD)?
3. Hast du zwei Grafikkarten(kein Notebook mit Nvidia Optimus oder so)


Ich selber kenne drei Wege um sowas zu realisieren:

1. Du installierst dir nen gescheiten Bare Metal Hypervisor wie zb. Vmware Esxi oder unRaid 
Damit kannst du PCIe-passthrough, also das durchreichen von PCIe Geräten zum Gastsystem mit wenigen Klicks machen.

2. Du hast Linux als Hostsystem und virtualisierst mit QEMU/KVM.
Wie mein Vorredner schon sagte, ist das aber etwas Arbeit, gerade dann wenn du ein Neuling in Sachen Linux bist.
Vorteil! Das Hostsystem kann noch volumfänglich als "normales" Betriebssystem genutzt werden.

3. ähnlich wie Vorschlag Nummer zwei jedoch einfacher:
Du installierst dir unRaid. Das ist ein eigenständiges OS welches neben vielen coolen Eigenschaften auch als Virtualisierungshost dient(KVM).
Sieht auf den ersten Blick sehr einfach zu bedienen aus.
(mit unraid habe ich jedoch noch nicht gearbeitet, kenne es nur auf dem Papier bzw von dem YT Kanal LinusTechTips).


Die Frage ist halt ob es wirklich sinn macht das alles auf seinem PC zu realisieren oder ob es nicht besser währe dafür direkt einen Server zu Basteln und den @ Home dafür zu verwenden.
Wenn du da auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt wie zB. Servershop24 schaust, kann das schon was werden für ca. 300€ ohne Grafikkarte gerechnet.



Edit: Achja wenn du das auf mehreren VM's haben möchstest also richtige 3D Beschleunigung in mehreren VM's mit einer GPU dann wird es teuer.
Hier gibt es die Nvidia Grid Karten. Und ich glaube die neuen Tesla Karten können das auch.(Bin mir hier aber nicht ganz sicher. Aber das ist Preislich glaube ich auch sehr unatraktiv.
Es sei denn du mist ein gelangweilter Millionär


----------



## BloodSteam (31. März 2018)

Als Host nutze ich Windows 10 Pro 64bit, ich weiß nicht was du genau meinst. Meinst du AMD-V ? Ohne AMD-V kann man VirtualBox etc nicht verwenden.
Zurzeit hab ich keine Grafikkarte für den VM, ich Frage before ich was kaufe  Soll eh nichts "Highend" werden.

Also ich hab schon geschrieben wozu ich die VM brauche.


BloodSteam schrieb:


> ... Ich brauche dies um Spiele und Builds ingame zu testen ...



Eine 0815 Grafikkarte kostet 100€ vs dein 300€ server ohne Grafikkarte. Dazu noch ein zweiter Monitor und dein Vorschlag macht 0 Sinn mit der VM. Da kann Ich mir gleich ein neuen PC bauen ohne irgendwelche VMs zu nutzen etc..


----------



## fotoman (31. März 2018)

Da kommt die wichtigste Angabe erst auf Nachfrage


BloodSteam schrieb:


> Als Host nutze ich Windows 10 Pro 64bit,


Kapitel 9.6. PCI passthrough
Chapter 9. Advanced topics
"When running on *Linux hosts*, with a recent enough kernel (at least     version 2.6.31) experimental host PCI     devices passthrough is available"

Und auch hier ist man auf die selbe Frage der Meninug, dass man ein Linux (oder Win Server 2016 mit hyper-v) als Host nutzen muss
Expose GPU from Windows 10 host to Ubuntu 16 - Super User

Aber vieleicht ist die VBox Doku auch nur veraltet und die 2018er Version kann das auch mit Win10 Desktop als Host.

Zwei Monitore (oder einen mit zwei Engängen) Brauchst du sowieso, oder wo willst Du sonst die Ausgabe der zweiten, vom System beim PCI-passthrough vollkommen entkoppelten Grafikkarte, hinleiten?


----------



## BloodSteam (31. März 2018)

Ich brauche halt zum testen die Virtualbox weil ich keine 2 PCs bauen will. Die VM läuft so schlecht... Mein PC ist nicht das Beste aber auch kein Müll. Das Spiel laggt wie sau bei 800x600 alles auf minimal.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (31. März 2018)

BloodSteam schrieb:


> Ich brauche halt zum testen die Virtualbox weil ich keine 2 PCs bauen will. Die VM läuft so schlecht... Mein PC ist nicht das Beste aber auch kein Müll. Das Spiel laggt wie sau bei 800x600 alles auf minimal.




Die ist einfach nicht dafür geeignet, darin zu spielen. Versuch es dennoch mal unter Ändern->Anzeige mit einer Erhöhung des Grafikspeichers und der Aktivierung von 3D-Beschleunigung


----------



## fotoman (31. März 2018)

BloodSteam schrieb:


> Ich brauche halt zum testen die Virtualbox weil ich keine 2 PCs bauen will.


Dualboot wäre auch noch eine Lösung.

Und wenn beide Systeme parallel laufen müssen, dann ist u.U.
Kostenloser Hyper-V Server 2016: Features und Anwendungen | WindowsPro
zusammen mit
Passing through devices to Hyper-V VMs by using discrete device assignment – Hey, Scripting Guy! Blog
eine (vermutlich kostenlose) Lösung.

Von der Nutzung der Gast-Erweiterung und der Aktivierung von 2D- und 3D-Beschleunigung war ich ausgegangen.


----------



## BloodSteam (1. April 2018)

Hyper Server hier oder da, da kaufe Ich doch lieber ein 200€ PC aus Kleinanzeigen und dann ist auch gut.


----------

